# Can I add a new tiel?



## a.maki (Apr 20, 2011)

I have two girls who are both very friendly. They are very attached to me and would like it to stay that way. They also get along very well with each other. My question is if there is any way I can have a male tiel without breeding or behavioral changes with my girls, hope this isn't a silly question as I am thinking it is not a possibility, but would love any advice anyone could give. Thank you in advance.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

My female Jesse is really attached to myself and my boyfriend, we had her on her own for about 8 months, then we got a male just before christmas and she hasn't changed at all, she's still just as snuggly with us


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you keep them all on the long nights treatment (12-14hrs of darkness a night) they shouldn't breed but not ALL tiels are like that. But there are a few techniques you can try to see which works. And just because they mate doesn't mean there will be babies.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah the tiels I have at my parents house mate with each other all the time (they swap partners sometimes ) but they don't lay eggs... Except for the occasional egg from my brother's female who refuses to give up on the hope that we'll let her nest


----------



## a.maki (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks I will be giving it some more thought


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i had dally first. she bonded with me. got tsuka, though theyre a mated pair, dally is still bonded to me


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

I am in the same position as you a.maki, i have two lovely girls and would love a little male tiel, i am waiting for some babies to be ready from a breeder atm  but i also dont want any babies popping out! Hoping there will be no funny business going on! I hope the long nights work for me :-o will worry about egg binding and all those problems that comes with eggs otherwise


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't put the male in with the females if you don't want them breeding.

Back when I was in High School we where told that our budgies wouldn't breed without a nest box. So we had a male in with a female. We caught them mating once and put a stop to it.

Later on the female laid eggs and one of them hatched and so we ended up having a baby budgie on accident. (Well they for the most part raised him, til the plucking started and then we seperated them.)

I wouldn't count on anything but seperation to keep them from mating. Thats just me though.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Valpo, that's what the long nights treatment is for. Most of my hens won't lay without a box, but I have one who doesn't care and will lay in corners if need be. But with 12-14hrs of darkness a night, her hormone level dropped and she hasn't wanted to mate for 6 months, no eggs or anything. Some birds are the total opposite, they need constant light to keep them from breeding. You just have to find out what works for your birds. What you're doing with this treatment is making the birds think its not the right time of year to breed as they normally (in the wild) breed in spring/summer time frame. So you try to make them think its winter.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

even if they lay eggs it doesnt mean you have to let them hatch with methods such as boiling and replacing eggs with fake ones you never have to have the babies if you dont want to


----------

